# AirPort speed



## Ian Goddard (Dec 29, 2008)

I notice a significant difference in internet "speed" between my Ethernet connection and my AirPort Extreme card.  Using Speedtest.net with the ethernet connected I get about 6730 kb/s.  Disconnecting the ethernet and turning the Airport on I get about 3700 kb/s.  Same router, etc.

I have an iMac 2.4 GHz Intel Core Duo with an AirPort Extreme built-in wireless card.  Firmware: Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.38.9)

My router is a Linksys 2.4 Ghz 802.11b.  (BEFW11S4)

Is this speed "normal" for the Airport Extreme or is there some other issue? i.e. the router?  

I have two computers connected to the router, usually via ethernet and these numbers get much worse when both machines are online similtaneously - like when gaming.


----------



## joe_burban (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm no expert on wireless hardware, but I would think that it's probably your router.   The 802.11b specification is somewhat old.  

From wikipedia:
802.11b has a max data rate of 11 Mbit/s.  802.11g has max of 54 Mbit/s.   These are both, as far as I know, far slower than your ethernet.

An update of your wireless router may help.  I *think* your computer's extreme card may have the 802.11n standard -- in which case a current router could make a huge difference.

Experts, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 29, 2008)

6,730 kbps is about 6 Mbits per second -- well below the theoretical maximum transfer rate of 11 Mbits/sec of 802.11b.  802.1b should and can transfer at 6,730 kbps.

There is a lot of overhead and packet loss with wireless connections, though -- try changing channels on your router.  You can use AirRadar to find out what other wireless access points around you are using, then use a channel that is far away from those currently used and see if that helps.


----------

